# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Some pics....



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is some nice planted discus tanks from the AGA contest.

props to Frode Roe









props to Jeff Senske









props to Jacian Ho









props to Donald Davis (ddaruaria)


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is some nice planted discus tanks from the AGA contest.

props to Frode Roe









props to Jeff Senske









props to Jacian Ho









props to Donald Davis (ddaruaria)


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

My favorite one out of the collection would be Jeff Senske's. I love his square Discus tank. 

~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

absolutely marvellous!

Frode Roe, is one of the best out there... I sincerelly envie those aquarium of him.

AnrÃ³nio Vitor


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I agree with both of you,
Froe Roe's tanks are always awsome!
Jeff's square tank would be great to have 
viewable on all 4 sides..... sighs


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

those tanks are all really nice, way beyond anything i could do- all definately inspiring.

i am particularly envious of frode roe though. i love the way he puts his tanks together.

rick


----------



## imported_nick (Mar 9, 2003)

dear ekim, i am seeng these terrific pictures and i am wondering what conditions has this tank to be home for discus and angelfish the same time.
help me to achive this balance please
nick


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

nick, none of the above tanks are mine!

Discus & angelfish both prefer slightly acidic & soft water, discus also like higher temps. I would quarantine all fish separately and raise them in separate bare bottom tanks until they are adults! During that time (about 1 year) I would treat them for common diseases such as flukes. 
These fish should have no problems together as long as they are adults and have been quarantined separately for at least 6 weeks and treated for common diseases!


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

anytime you keep cichlids together, either cross species or the same species, it can be hit and miss as to whether they will co-habitate. it can be frustrating, or it can be a really nice dynamic. the trick (at least for me) is to find individuals that 'enjoy' each others' company. i know 'enjoy' is not the right word to use for a fish, but i can't think of a better word.

many mixes can work, some should work but definately don't. experience is the best teacher, and it never hurts to have somewhere else for a particular fish to live when it's making trouble. for every 'golden rule of fishkeeping', there is someone out there proving it is wrong.

rick


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

I've just added 4 young discus to my 180 litre already containing 2 young Angels. They have been together for 4 days now and so far so good - the Angels seem to have a calming influence on the new Discus which were feeding on the second day.

I'll post a pic soon 

Rob


----------

